# Gyms in and around Jumeirah?



## IronPup (Aug 26, 2011)

Google is not being my friend here...

I'm looking for a reasonable gym/health club in or near Jumeriah 2, where I'll be living shortly. Back in the UK I was a member of VirginActive, so was hoping for something along those lines - reasonable equipment, maybe some classes, ideally a pool...I can't seem to see anything online so wondered if anyone could help me out here? 

I'm not currently working, husband works in Internet City so if not in Jumeirah 2, then on the way there would be a reasonable compromise for the meantime...

Dubai Ladies club, while it would be super close, obviously wouldn't let the other half in, and I'd rather we were able to join somewhere together if poss. I'd also prefer a mixed environment. 

Much obliged!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

There's a few small gyms on the Beach Road. There's a fantastic dirt cheap sweat gym round the back streets, not mixed - men upstairs and ladies downstairs. They are small and very sweaty and the ladies are mainly Emiratis and the equipment is not the newest. Other than that, Jumeirah Beach Hotel or Dubai Marine Hotel or Oasis Centre Fitness First but i think that's ladies only.


----------



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

I live in Al Bada'a which is opposite Jumeriah 1 and I use the Hayaa next to the Al Manzil hotel. It takes me about 10 minutes to drive there. I looked at all the nearby hotels but this was far and away the best in terms of value for money. Gym is mixed and well equipped but seldom too busy. Personal trainers are available if required but this is not pushed (unlike other gyms I'm told). Big bonus is the size of the pool. It is a proper swimming pool and not just a glorified bath. There are some classes there but can't comment on them as I haven't been.

If you are interested, look at the joining offers carefully. It's often cheaper to take three or six month membership as opposed to an annual one. I joined in May and got 4 months for the price of 3 and the same again when I renewed my memebership.


----------



## IronPup (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, guys. 

Decent equipment is a must which probably rules out the back street sweat pits. I do triathlon, so a decent pool is important. 

The Hayya gym looks really good, but it's just in the wrong part of town for me. I don't know if I'm kidding myself - I would prefer it to be within a kilometre or so radius - am I asking the impossible??  

Jumeirah Beach Hotel I think I would rule out on location grounds as well. Took a bit of hunting to track down the Fitness First you mention, again, it's not as close as I was hoping to be able to find...I'll check it out though. Quite hopeful about the Marine Beach as it's much more like the right area, although I would worry that it will be hideously expensive  Will go and have a look. 

Thank you for the help, any more suggestions are welcome too.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Good luck. I was also thinking - have a look at Ramada and Rotana Jumeirah in Satwa. Also, opposite the Ramada, there's a parade of shops along the street and there's a gym there that might be worth having a look at plus there's also Capitol Hotel that side too.


----------



## Afnan (Nov 17, 2011)

Fitness First in one good gym in Dubai and they have many branches around the emirate.


----------

